
Alphabet vs. the SEC: Google fights YouTube revenue disclosure - NN88
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/the-sec-wants-to-know-why-google-doesnt-report-youtube-revenue-2018-02-26
======
wonder_bread
I find it unfathomable he doesn't have a firm pulse on how YouTube is
progressing as a business. It is effectively their Instagram and could end up
being bigger than Google search itself. It's their next step forward in
monetization which clearly (one would think) would solilcit regular oversight
by the founder of the company.

